# LOOKING AT A 2001 Z2 IN MINT CONDITION -- VALUE?



## FraudDog (Nov 9, 2020)

This is a 2nd owner z3 3.0 in white with tan top/interior, automatic. It has 64500 original miles. The current elderly owners bought it two years ago from a dealer who went through the entire car, fixing whatever needed fixing. 4 new tires, new battery, fluids all changed. Always garage kept, always in FL, never driven in the rain. The car is spotless outside and in, looks new. Current owners had driven it about 500 miles a year and had a BMW mechanic change oil once a year.

BIG QUESTION IS IT WORTH $8k? 

I will need to pull the trigger tomorrow so any information thoughts etc would be greatly appreciated so I too can enjoy a BMW Roadster. Thanks


----------



## FraudDog (Nov 9, 2020)

Darn fingers, it is a Z3 not a 2!


----------



## Bilito (Aug 9, 2017)

Pictures, can øffer no advice without pictures


----------

